# Production Year FN High Power SN 9xxx?



## Tubba (Oct 5, 2016)

I was gifted an early model HP with serial #9xxx. the gun has Tangent Sights, stock slot. Any one have any thoughts on build date or Value? seems to be in great shape except for some edge wear on finish. Proof marks appear to be a lion, PV, a star, and a G.:smt1099


----------



## mike9905 (Aug 18, 2014)

I've looked through Blake Stevens' book and Fjestad's Blue Book, and it looks like this is a commercial pistol built between 1935 and 1940. The lion and PV are Belgian nitro proofs. Couldn't find a reference to the "star" and "G". If the condition is as described the value should be north of 1500. High quality photos would be helpful. Sorry, that's all I've got.


----------

